# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Introduce Yourself! >  Hello from BC, Canada!

## OkamiFlautist

Hello! I'm a first-time snake owner, and I have to say this website has helped answer all the new questions I have had! Thank you everyone for posting such complete answers to questions and including links to further resources.

I am extremely new to this, as in I got my first snake this past Monday (11/11), so I am beyond excited. I'll be trying my first f/t hopper with her next week after she's settled in. Hopefully that goes well! My girl is a Normal piebald het, and currently weighs 80 grams.

I'll largely be lurking on the forums but if anyone ever wants to chat feel free to PM me!  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-13-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-13-2019),_Gocntry_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Welcome aboard! Congrats and best wishes with the new critter.

----------


## Bogertophis

:Welcome:   Lurk all you want, but talking is more fun... :Wink:   Glad to have you aboard either way.  Ask questions, share observations...it's all good.

----------


## dr del

:Welcome:  to the forum  :Tip of the Hat: 

Be sure to share pictures.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reinz

Welcome to the forum, and congrats on your new snake. 

I assume that is a pic of her in your signature line?  If not, pics or it didnt happen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## OkamiFlautist

Thank you everyone! Yes that's my girl in my signature, but here are a few better photos of her!

Since she's so new I don't have any great photos of her yet, but I'm definitely excited to get more in the future! 



> Lurk all you want, but talking is more fun...  Glad to have you aboard either way.  Ask questions, share observations...it's all good.


Haha true, I'm mostly just awkward because I don't really feel like I have anything to share at this point!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (11-14-2019),_Reinz_ (11-14-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Good looking BP!

----------

OkamiFlautist (11-14-2019)

----------


## Zincubus

Welcome  !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

